# price of spaying



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I have just called my vets to get my girl spayed after losing her babies  and the price is £53. not having had a cat/kitten spayed before is this a good price. what have you paid from your vets for your girls ?*


----------



## Guest

That sounds pretty good to me - I think I paid £50 but then had to pay for the cone collar and antibiotics and pain relief on top.

It also included the price of going back and having a checkup.

Louise
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*ok there was no mention of after care just the cost of spaying her, maybe i should call again and check this out,  thanx *


----------



## twinkles

I have just paid £95 for spaying and microchip incl VAT...(£17.63 for the microchip...so about £75 for the spaying).

x


----------



## WhiteNile

Wow! £53 sounds like a really great price for a spay if it includes everything!  Mine cost over £80 for a midline spay, all the injections, a buster collar, and a follow-up appointment.


----------



## staceyscats1

to get girls spayed is £85 and £65 for males lol

gosh am coming to your vets hun


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Audrey's spay is going to cost £38 at Petvax. This includes all meds etc. 

Petvax Fees


----------



## Selk67U2

> £65 for males lol


*:eek I had 2 boys neutered a few days ago and it cost me £82.50 for that and microchipping

I would say £53 is not bad Linda, is it Midline ? It's about what mine charge for a midline spey*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Ok i have been onto the vets again just to check what the cost covered and they said it will cover everything including follow up appointment and stitches removed, accept cone and poss pain killers for a day or so, but to add those would be no more than £55 in total,  yes this is midline, and they are very good vets their not the cheapest in my area but are the best, so i will stick with them, *


----------



## Biawhiska

Got my cat spayed monday and it was £41.99 including an appointment next monday.


----------



## twinkles

Gosh I feel like I have paid over the odds now. I had to pay extra for the collar (which she won't tolerate) but included the follow-up, stitches being removed and some chicken/rice food (3 pouches) for her after the GA. Doesn't help that of the two vets and two nurses I have seen I only liked one of the vets and one of the nurses... What is midline?

x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Midline is cut down the middle of her tummy not her side. *


----------



## Siamese Kelly

That sounds a good price Rottie,can't remember what May paid for Quizzy to be spayed,think it was slightly more than that,how ya doing hun?


----------



## twinkles

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Midline is cut down the middle of her tummy not her side. *


And is there a 'better' way of doing it? I haven't heard of that type before...

x


----------



## Biawhiska

My Vet Charges the same for both midline and flank spays. Mine don't give the cats a collar unless I wanted one. And making you buy the food is silly. Normal chicken would have done the job.


----------



## twinkles

fluffypurrs said:


> My Vet Charges the same for both midline and flank spays. Mine don't give the cats a collar unless I wanted one. And making you buy the food is silly. Normal chicken would have done the job.


It just is included in the price...wasn't an option otherwise I'd have been on here or asking Lou which way to do it lol. I am on a steep learning curve lol

x


----------



## WhiteNile

twinkles said:


> And is there a 'better' way of doing it? I haven't heard of that type before...


Midline spays are usually given to cats that have markings, as I believe the fur can lay funny after a flank spay that becomes noticable in cats with markings.


----------



## ClaireLily

I just took my wee girl for a pre-op check for spaying, IF it had only been a pre-op consultation that would have been included in the total price of £65. This covers pre-op check, op, anti-biotics and pain relief at time of op and suture removal. As it was it cost us £54 (£24 for consultation, £17 for 3months of spot on and £13 for ear drops) but hey ho, shes my girl 

I know I could get this done cheaper elsewhere but I go to the only vets around here that are an accredited veterinary hospital with 24hr nusing care etc should there be a problem.


----------



## siams

I had one of mine spayed yesterday and it was£42.00 that was including collar and follow up ect.


----------



## ChinaBlue

I recently had a 14 week kitten spayed - midline and we were charged £46 which I thought was good as last year when I had another kitten spayed they charged me £55!


----------



## LousKoonz

Storm had to have a flank spay due to her glands and that cost 75 quid!! otherwise i'd have asked for midline so she could be shown still xx


----------



## twinkles

LousKoonz said:


> Storm had to have a flank spay due to her glands and that cost 75 quid!! otherwise i'd have asked for midline so she could be shown still xx


I know I'm not showing Dee but wish I'd asked for midline now, hope it doesn't stop her looking as gorgeous as she did


----------



## Kat28

Having sophie spayed on thurs its £45 for her and that includes all check ups as well


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Siamese Kelly said:


> That sounds a good price Rottie,can't remember what May paid for Quizzy to be spayed,think it was slightly more than that,how ya doing hun?


*
doing ok hun thanx, just need to get amber sorted out now after losing her babies on monday i am hoping to get her spayed before she starts calling again. and she is doing just great better than i am bless her, *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aww good luck Kat hope all goes well *


----------



## Kat28

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww good luck Kat hope all goes well *


Thanks lyn . Will be fun trying to keep her in once she is done as she is a very outdoor cat only comes in to sleep . Can normally be found on slide or trampoline with kids


----------



## LousKoonz

twinkles said:


> I know I'm not showing Dee but wish I'd asked for midline now, hope it doesn't stop her looking as gorgeous as she did


She will hunny, she's a tortie smoke so it'd be very hard to notice if it moves her colours about - in Storm's case she's got extreme mackerel markings so gotta wait and see when hair grows back xx if it looks fine i'm sure her new owner could show her no problems xx

Dee's will heal well, she has fab healing that girl  xx


----------



## kozykatz

I pay £45 for girls to be spayed (£35 for boys) - this includes a long acting antibiotic injection, but I also pay a bit extra for a ketofen (pain relief) injection but that's my choice. I never bother with collars, have never had a cat or kitten who needed one.



Selk67U2 said:


> *:eek I had 2 boys neutered a few days ago and it cost me £82.50 for that and microchipping
> 
> I would say £53 is not bad Linda, is it Midline ? It's about what mine charge for a midline spey*


----------

